# confused... about studio fix shade



## Leilani78 (Nov 23, 2007)

:warning: kind of long and i have two questions. 
to the mods: i do not know if this is in the right place, so feel free to move. 

1) so for the past month, i have been trying out a new studio fix color (nw40). For the past week, i decided to layer it on a bit more and i found that it really changed colors on me. It would match in the morning (although i have been thinking that it makes me look pale), but by the afternoon, it would look really brown on my face. So i went to a different MAC counter this past week to ask about it (because i thought the lighting at the other MAC counter might be off). The MA at the new counter said that I was an NC42 because i had yellow undertones. She asked if they looked at my neck or asked why they might have matched me with an NC. I told her that I might have been hot that day and it might have made me pink. So she tried out SF on me and that matched better. So i went back to the original counter and asked about it, but the MA (at the original counter) said she would have matched me with an NW instead of the NC. I asked her why and she said that I had more pink undertones, but i think it was because i was cold all day and my cheeks get cold. I then tried nw40 and nc42 and they looked the same on me! 
_Is it possible to be two colors at the SAME time? _

Also, I noticed my blushes, especially blushbaby and sunbasque, made me look sunburned when i would wear them with nw40. I tried these two over nc42 and it looks better (yay!) So i bought gingerly to remedy this problem, but now it doesnt really show up when i use nc42. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




_So could using nw40 under my blushes make me look sunburned?_


----------



## bartp (Nov 23, 2007)

It seems like your foundation looks good when it is freshly applied and that it only changes after time . If you add weather conditions, skin condition and so on... then that might be the cause of your problem.

Do you have oily skin? (in that case your skin type might oxidate certain pigments in either your blush or foundation)


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Nov 23, 2007)

Well it's definatley possible to be two differnt shades in different formulas.  The Studio Tech is NW40 right?  And your Studio Fix is NC42, correct?  So I don't see the problem there, it would just depend on what kind of coverage or finish you wanted that day, then you just choose the specific formula.  Foundations, especially MAC formulations, tend to oxidize throughout the day, resulting in a darker/oranger look to the skin/foundation.  If that is the problem, I would suggest switching to another brand for foundation and powder.  That being said, I don't know why your blushes would be showing up differently with the NW40.  If it's that big of an issue, I would just use the NC42, especially if they all look the same.  And if Gingerly doesn't show up, it could just be because the blush is too light/close to your skin color, or not pigmented enough to show up on NW40/NC42 skin.  Personally, I think Gingerly is a little light and it not showing up probably has little to do with the foundation.  I'd go with something darker like Margin, Style, Raizin, etc.


----------



## aziajs (Nov 23, 2007)

I agree with Twinkle.  It's very possible to be two different shades in your foundation, even the same formula.  MAC foundations oxidize and will become darker or more orange throughout the day.  As for the MAs matching you differently, that happens all the time.  Most of the time I get matched NC45 but sometimes I get matched NW40.  It depends on the season and the MA's eye.  I don't like NC's because of the aforementioned oxidizing so I usually don't wear them.  I have 2 or 3 foundations that I use.  It just depends on my skin and the weather.  

As for the blushes, I can understand that they would show up differently given the different foundation you use under them.  Just use the foundation that works well with the blush of your choice.  I have and LOVE Gingerly.  I find it quite pigmented and natural looking.  I haven't had a problem using it with NW40.  However, everyone is different.


----------



## Leilani78 (Nov 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bartp* 

 
_It seems like your foundation looks good when it is freshly applied and that it only changes after time . If you add weather conditions, skin condition and so on... then that might be the cause of your problem.

Do you have oily skin? (in that case your skin type might oxidate certain pigments in either your blush or foundation)_

 
I have combo skin, where I am normal in the cheeks, but I am slightly oily on my forehead and nose. I get oily when I wear SF though. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_Well it's definatley possible to be two differnt shades in different formulas.  The Studio Tech is NW40 right?  And your Studio Fix is NC42, correct?  So I don't see the problem there, it would just depend on what kind of coverage or finish you wanted that day, then you just choose the specific formula.  Foundations, especially MAC formulations, tend to oxidize throughout the day, resulting in a darker/oranger look to the skin/foundation.  If that is the problem, I would suggest switching to another brand for foundation and powder.  That being said, I don't know why your blushes would be showing up differently with the NW40.  If it's that big of an issue, I would just use the NC42, especially if they all look the same.  And if Gingerly doesn't show up, it could just be because the blush is too light/close to your skin color, or not pigmented enough to show up on NW40/NC42 skin.  Personally, I think Gingerly is a little light and it not showing up probably has little to do with the foundation.  I'd go with something darker like Margin, Style, Raizin, etc._

 
Thanks for the tips! I use SF for both NW40 and NC42. I may try switching foundation brands though. Do you have any suggestions? 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_I agree with Twinkle.  It's very possible to be two different shades in your foundation, even the same formula.  MAC foundations oxidize and will become darker or more orange throughout the day.  As for the MAs matching you differently, that happens all the time.  Most of the time I get matched NC45 but sometimes I get matched NW40.  It depends on the season and the MA's eye.  I don't like NC's because of the aforementioned oxidizing so I usually don't wear them.  I have 2 or 3 foundations that I use.  It just depends on my skin and the weather.  

As for the blushes, I can understand that they would show up differently given the different foundation you use under them.  Just use the foundation that works well with the blush of your choice.  I have and LOVE Gingerly.  I find it quite pigmented and natural looking.  I haven't had a problem using it with NW40.  However, everyone is different._

 
Interesting points you made. Yea I used blushbaby this weekend with the NC42 and am much happier.


----------

